# Caribbean Crystal Tool



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm fairly new to the forum, so hello!

I've been reading the recent and older posts with great interest.

I'm the proud owner of a Caribbean 1000. I received some sales brochures and instructions with the watch and the instructions explain that the crystal can be changed by the owner, using a tool provided by O&W to unscrew the retaining ring found under the bezel.

Does anyone out there know where I could find one of the original tools, designed for this purpose?

Many thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen a special tool for this job. I have just used a case opener in the past.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Werent O&W asking for trouble with such a tool? Non professional owners swapping crystals on a dive watch and then claiming under warranty for the seal's failure seems a scary proposition...


----------



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

For those interested, the instructions provided to Caribbean owners and a blow-up digram explaining them and showing the tool,

*** Link removed as per forum guidelines  ****

I suppose if Roy has never come across one then they must be pretty rare!


----------



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

Having just checked the rules I've obviously broken the forum guideline in respect of:

"Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to sites offering watch discussion will be deleted".

Sorry about that.

For those interested, the article concerning the design of the Caribbean 1000 and the replacement of the crystal can be found on the TimeZone Forum.

Goto:

Community, then the TZ Classics Forum, and you will find the article I'm referring to under Subject Number 4.

Re the tool, I've spoken to Albert Wajs who has none left. He recommended that I use - a case opener!

Pity, I thought I'd found another piece of O&W ephemera worth collecting!

Regards.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

montecristo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum, so hello!
> 
> ...


They're great watches aren't they. My list of Caribbeans is growing









As far as removing the crystals is concerned, I would leave well alone. The monobloc case means that everything has to come through the front, and the 5mm thick NOS plexiglass crystals are hard if not impossible to come by new or NOS (Eddie Platts had a number made years ago, although those are probably long gone now). As long as the watch is working well, let sleeping dogs lie. One of the main problems with Caribbeans is that the seals can liquidise and the resultant crap gets in the movement over time, especially when tampered with. Unless the watch is not keeping time, I would leave well alone. As a vintage watch, it's not advisable to go diving in it anyway.

I read on another forum recently that Chris Heal will not service these watches, although I'm not sure why









Enjoy a piece of O&W and diving watch history

cheers

Dave


----------



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> montecristo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks Dave.

In fact I found a NOS crystal and seal a couple of months ago and they're now both installed. I was really just interested to see if anyone had come across one of the tools shown in the old O&W literature.

Incidetally, are there really people who risk damaging their vintage watches by wearing them swimming? One born every minute eh?

Cheers,

Montecristo


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

montecristo said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > montecristo said:
> ...


I'm glad you managed to find a NOS crystal







Actually, it sounds like you know more about the front-loading of Caribbeans than I do. You may even be able to shed some light on my half-broken Aquadive 1000, which has crystal, bezel insert, bezel retaining ring and crown problems









cheers

Dave


----------



## montecristo (May 4, 2006)

Thaks Dave E,

I've found that NOS crystals are available occasionally on ebay, or alternatively direct from Mr.WAJS, albeit at extortionate prices.

With regard to your other queries, a little knowlegde can be a costly and dangerous thing;







when in doubt always employ a trained and experienced watchmaker.

Good luck, and thanks for your contribution.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

montecristo said:


> Thaks Dave E,
> 
> I've found that NOS crystals are available occasionally on ebay, or alternatively direct from Mr.WAJS, albeit at extortionate prices.
> 
> ...


Thanks Montechristo. I think I might be needing one of those crowns in the near future







I too saw one go on ebay fairly recently.

cheers

Dave


----------

